# turtles with fish



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

is there any type of aquatic turtle that can be kept with cichlids or piranha?

does any one know about fly river turtles?

thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

No, there is not a turtle out there that can be kept with cichlids or piranha

fly river turtles are illegal to own and getting one would cost you $500+. They also grow quite enormous.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have my turtle with one of my severums, but its only a baby


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well the only spot on the turtle a Piranha could bite it and do damage is on it's feet and the soft skin above it. If the turlte gets bit there are two things it would do pull it's feet and head in and sit at the bottom protected, or bite at your Piranhas. If you were looking at a Painted turtle or a red eared slider I would frown opon this because if youre turtle gets his mouth on you Piranha thats biting him, Your P will most likely get that part of him bite off. Do not undersetimate turtles. They eat fish in the wild they can get a hold of a P.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Well the only spot on the turtle a Piranha could bite it and do damage is on it's feet and the soft skin above it. If the turlte gets bit there are two things it would do pull it's feet and head in and sit at the bottom protected, or bite at your Piranhas. If you were looking at a Painted turtle or a red eared slider I would frown opon this because if youre turtle gets his mouth on you Piranha thats biting him, Your P will most likely get that part of him bite off. Do not undersetimate turtles. They eat fish in the wild they can get a hold of a P.


 Good advice
~PRS39


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

I had my RBP's in with 2 babyy Red Eared Sliders for a few months with no conflicts. Only if the Piranhas are Babies. I also had a Jack Dempsey and Gourami in with them with no problems. Go for it. The only thing you have to lose is a cheap Cichlid if you don't use piranhas.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Stradale360 said:


> I had my RBP's in with 2 babyy Red Eared Sliders for a few months with no conflicts. Only if the Piranhas are Babies. I also had a Jack Dempsey and Gourami in with them with no problems. Go for it. The only thing you have to lose is a cheap Cichlid if you don't use piranhas.










DAM THATS A BAD IDEA
remember that turtles eat fish
its like putting a lion in with some dear
sooner or later he'll make a meal out of it


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I used to keep 3 red eared sliders with other fish the only ones they would eat were the ones they could catch except for the two plecos. they did however eat my blue crayfish that pissed me off when it happened, that crayfish was cool and was a pretty grusom sight to watch.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have my 2 turtles living with my 7" Endy Bichir, 3" Parrot, 4" Pike Cichlid, 3" Niger Bichir and 2" Oscar. They all are living quite happily together right now. Also, my baby RES are living with my 3 Apistos and 6 Corys without a problem.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have seen painted turtles in w/ oscars. The tank was about 20x5x2. but they were in there


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

hey lost soul what type of turtled do you have with the fish? Do they have to have some kind of dry land?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

mshaughnessy said:


> hey lost soul what type of turtled do you have with the fish? Do they have to have some kind of dry land?


 I have a FRT and a Musk Turtle. I have an "Island" in the tank for the Musk, but he hardly ever uses it. "The FRT is fully aquatic".


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

Where'd you get the fly river turtle?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mshaughnessy said:


> Where'd you get the fly river turtle?


 http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=39

but i must warn you that they get big
and they need a pond later on in life


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> mshaughnessy said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you get the fly river turtle?
> ...


 I got mines for way cheaper than those advertised on kingsnake.com.


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

where'd you get yours lost soul?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I also think I should mention that I have heard of large (12"+) FRTs attacking and killing fish, particularly rays and bichirs. This is the main reason I did not get one for my pond.

-PK


----------

